# Do men and woman 'play' the stock market differently?



## nelly (4 July 2006)

Hi to all...........just a thought..........as I think we male/female have different emotional responses whether this would affect the way we 'played' the market. I know it is analysis/techs etc but emotion does play a big part.


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2006)

Well, for a start I reckon there'd be a lower % of chicks 'playing' the market. You are generally more conservative when investing I think. You'd rather put money in the bank earning 5%, buy a house, or buy shoes.   

Just my circle of friends though.


----------



## TraderPro (4 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Hi to all...........just a thought..........as I think we male/female have different emotional responses whether this would affect the way we 'played' the market. I know it is analysis/techs etc but emotion does play a big part.




It is often said in a lot of trading books that women tend to be better traders than men. 

The author's main reasoning is that men tend to have a ego and because of that affects their judgement in trading. 

I read somewhere that women have the discipline to follow rules while men want to challenge them.


----------



## nelly (4 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, for a start I reckon there'd be a lower % of chicks 'playing' the market. You are generally more conservative when investing I think. You'd rather put money in the bank earning 5%, buy a house, or buy shoes.
> 
> Just my circle of friends though.



'or buy shoes'...ooooh..that hurt  
Trust you to go the percentages..  I for one would love to make heaps of mullah speculating......[admittedly, six months supply of valium would help]
I think women, if individually so inclined, would be more ruthless compared to men.


----------



## Bobby (4 July 2006)

Yes !
Females seem do have a more refined ability to seperate fear & greed so as to make the best *Trading*  decisions at times.

But !
When it comes to pure mental gymnastics, the male shines   .
E.g. great inventions - Males dominate .

I played comp chess at a high level & only once suffered a loss by a female, but what a female ( GM Juliet Polgar ) who at one time was in the top 20 players on the planet .

Bob.


----------



## nelly (4 July 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yes !
> Females seem do have a more refined ability to seperate fear & greed so as to make the best *Trading*  decisions at times.
> 
> But !
> ...



Hi Bob...
So does that mean you guys can do the research/charts/analysis better?
Do you go for a stock purely on analysis?......Everything on a level field do you go with your gut at all?...[And would you ever stop and ask for directions]


----------



## Bobby (4 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Hi Bob...
> So does that mean you guys can do the research/charts/analysis better?
> Do you go for a stock purely on analysis?......Everything on a level field do you go with your gut at all?...[And would you ever stop and ask for directions]




Hullo Nelly,

I can only speak for myself to your questions.

I use my own form of analysis ( true ratios ) that has produced great profit untill recently.
I think Ego overwhelmed me   . ( mental Stops ) .
My own brazen impudence has been the catalyst for resent performance, I'm a ******** !

Yes intuition is a wonderful tool ( just test yours ).
As for directions, yes  I'm not yet intransigent I hope ?

Bob.


----------



## Realist (4 July 2006)

My 2 cents for what it is worth..    

As with most things in life the best men are the best at most things, women and most men are in the middle and the worst performers are the worst men.

So the greatest investor is always going to be a male, and the dumbest worst investor losing money all over the place is going to be a male as well.

Females are never at the extremes. They are by nature safer than men. More open to learning and listening to others and they follow rules more.

You can only be the greatest or the worst by not listening to other people, breaking rules and taking huge risks - females therefore are never the greatest or worst.

It seems to me the bell curve is populated by some men at the extremes and women and most men in the middle.

Anyone agree with this, it is just my opinion, I made this up basically, but it seems true???


----------



## phoenixrising (4 July 2006)

Check out

http://faculty.haas.berkeley.edu/odean/

Scroll down to boys will be boys.


----------



## Realist (4 July 2006)

> Yes intuition is a wonderful tool




Intuition is as useful as hindsight.

Worthless in all practical terms.

"yes I knew that share would triple in a year, I never bought it but I could just tell"


----------



## Realist (4 July 2006)

> http://faculty.haas.berkeley.edu/odean/
> 
> we document that men trade 45 percent more than women and earn annual risk-adjusted net returns that are 1.4 percent less than those earned by women.




 

I suspect Warren Buffett was not part of their "scientific" survey.   

Interestingly they assume the more you trade the more you lose, which I somewhat agree with, but to suggest women earn more than men on investments on average is ridiculous - I imagine half the women in the world combined have not made as much as Buffett alone. (who is a male by the way   )


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Intuition is as useful as hindsight.
> 
> Worthless in all practical terms.
> 
> "yes I knew that share would triple in a year, I never bought it but I could just tell"



 Hi realist..I'M definitely not a full member.....or quid for that matter.
Don't you agree that for anything [intuition] to be usefull you have to act upon it.....  Hindsight/retrospect/history all good indicators.....but you have to factor them in.
I'm interested in how we all trade psycological versus technical.......emotional versus analytical....mixture of both with balance?   
Cheers...what r u doin up soooo late anyway?


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> My 2 cents for what it is worth..
> 
> As with most things in life the best men are the best at most things, women and most men are in the middle and the worst performers are the worst men.
> 
> ...



Hi realist.. How bout this scenario.........as with most things in life.....most woman are the best at most things..the best woman are the best at everything.....the best men are mediocre at best...and the worst men are just lousy at everything....  IMHO   :


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I suspect Warren Buffett was not part of their "scientific" survey.
> 
> Interestingly they assume the more you trade the more you lose, which I somewhat agree with, but to suggest women earn more than men on investments on average is ridiculous - I imagine half the women in the world combined have not made as much as Buffett alone. (who is a male by the way   )




Of course half the women on the planet havent made as much as Buffett combined.
Remember men kept us from even owing property,we were chattels.We also didnt inherit as much as man,and were kept out of the professions that man have exclusively enjoyed for eons,Case in point,Buffett dad was a stockbrocker,so he had a head start even if it was just being surrounded by the information.


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Of course half the women on the planet havent made as much as Buffett combined.
> Remember men kept us from even owing property,we were chattels.We also didnt inherit as much as man,and were kept out of the professions that man have exclusively enjoyed for eons,Case in point,Buffett dad was a stockbrocker,so he had a head start even if it was just being surrounded by the information.



Good mornin' visual
Prompted by your comment about Buffett's father, does anyone think it is more environment[good/bad at stocks] I mean, does Buffett have any sisters who 'play' the markets?
Cheers....have a nice day


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Good mornin' visual
> Prompted by your comment about Buffett's father, does anyone think it is more environment[good/bad at stocks] I mean, does Buffett have any sisters who 'play' the markets?
> Cheers....have a nice day




Nelly,my response had more to do with Realist saying that women werent very good at making money,or implying that .
Buffett I`m not sure but surely especially during the depression it would have to have played a part.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> Remember men kept us from even owing property,we were chattels.We also didnt inherit as much as man,and were kept out of the professions that man have exclusively enjoyed for eons,Case in point




 

I hope you do not go through life blaming any lack of success on another gender.  

If anything men have helped more than hindered women in history. Any female world leader was voted in by both men and women, any female CEO was probably chosen by mostly men. Any goverment policy about equal opportunity or maternity leave or anything like that was done by mostly men. 

Most students at University's are women, society if anything helps females more than males.  Hence more men are in prison, in psychiatric wards, men die younger, men work longer hours - earn more money and women spend more money.

It would be ridiculous to claim everything good was created by men alone, and even more ridiculous to blame anything (like war, poverty) on men alone.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist,when you make statements ,such as weath-women in general.You are making an historical statement,hence yes men are to blame for us not having or controlling the same or similar wealth as men in general.
Men help women, get a grip,lets see a man rapes a woman ,she asks for it,short skirt,too much makeup,ect,man kills woman -passion,woman kills man-bitch.

Everything women have achieved has been in spite of what men have done to prevent it not because.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> Nelly,my response had more to do with Realist saying that women werent very good at making money,or implying that .




Where did I say that?     

I merely said that the greatest investors have been men. This is common knowledge, there is nothing to debate here - I know it pains you to admit it  but Warren Buffet is a male, simple as that.

I can not think of any truly great female investors, if you can please name them?

I never said the average male is better than the average female at investing, I'm guessing they would be about equal.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Everything women have achieved has been in spite of what men have done to prevent it not because.




 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard in my whole entire life.

Where did you get this hatred of men? 

And why on earth would you mention rape on a stock forum?

What have men done to you personally that is so bad?


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I suspect Warren Buffett was not part of their "scientific" survey.
> 
> imagine half the women in the world combined have not made as much as Buffett alone. (who is a male by the way   )





Realist,this is where you said it.You did not say the greatest investors have been man.
Historical reference,women have not been helders of wealth as long as men,also women get taught that to want money like man somehow makes us lesser women.Realist ,I dont hate man,however when people like you try and tell me that we dont achieve on the same scale as men ,well the gloves come off.We had fight for the vote,to own property,not to be treated as chattels,to be able to be educated ,to live on our own,should I go on? or do you get it.And as for the refence to rape,again I was comparing,seeing that you are seeing your gender through rose coloured glasses.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I can not think of any truly great female investors, if you can please name them?



Gina Hancock,Jeanette Holmes a court,both inherited monay,but both have been inherent in not only growing their wealth but improving their respective businesses.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

Vis, women are still catching up from the hunter gather days. More than half the world still lives like that! When strength of body is no longer a factor at all in the world then we'll get closer to being even. There will continue to be fundamental differences for a long time though. We still need to be attracted to the opposite sex to make babies. Hence, we will have different hormones, changing our physical makeup, (and emotional) an thus, there will be a man's world and a women's world. While we still need to make babies, the two shall never completely meet. Which is a great thing. I couldn't imagine doing it with Realist. That hair!!


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Vis, women are still catching up from the hunter gather days. More than half the world still lives like that! When strength of body is no longer a factor at all in the world then we'll get closer to being even. There will continue to be fundamental differences for a long time though. We still need to be attracted to the opposite sex to make babies. Hence, we will have different hormones, changing our physical makeup, (and emotional) an thus, there will be a man's world and a women's world. While we still need to make babies, the two shall never completely meet. Which is a great thing. I couldn't imagine doing it with Realist. That hair!!




Kennas,Realist(agree that hair  i still reckon its a wig)point was not that though!
and as for your point,surely if that was the case men,shouldnt have to make it that much harder,This is my personal belief,men are cry babies,scared to lose hence they perceive that women are weaker not because we are but so that they dont have to compare themselves to someone who perhaps is better than them,therefore comparing themselves to an equal would induce yet more tears.Visual theory :


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> women get taught that to want money like man somehow makes us lesser women




You must have gone to a different school to me, I can't remember that being part of the curriculum.



> We had fight for the vote,to own property,not to be treated as chattels,to be able to be educated ,to live on our own,




No YOU didn't. Women in the past did of course. BUT YOU DIDN'T!!



> Gina Hancock,Jeanette Holmes a court,both inherited money




"both inherited money" from men - enough said.



> you are seeing your gender through rose coloured glasses.




Ridiculous, I admire some men, I don't admire most men. If anyting I admire more women than men.



> when people like you try and tell me that we dont achieve on the same scale as men




I just stated a fact, I did not say women can't achieve, I did not say women wont achieve in the future, I did however state an undeniable indisputable fact that some men have achieved more than women in the past.

It is not even up for debate, it is a fact whether you like it or not.  I am not one of those few high achiever men that is filthy rich, the fact they did so well gives me no advantage or satisfaction whasoever, and I take no great pride in them being male.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> This is my personal belief,men are cry babies,scared to lose hence they perceive that women are weaker not because we are but so that they dont have to compare themselves to someone who perhaps is better than them,therefore comparing themselves to an equal would induce yet more tears.




Great theory..    

I'm too scared to argue any more in case I lose.

(I'm off to have a cry, back later)


----------



## ice (5 July 2006)

Women run the world but they're smart enough to make sure we don't realise it.

As to trading I suspect woman are intrinsically better as they are less likely to let their ego's get in the way.
Maybe there are fewer women traders because they simply don't think it's a pursuit worth bothering with.


ice


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

first quote.Ask your mother,grandmother,aunties,

2 quote. How the hell would I have enjoyed these rights if women in general werent prepared to fight for them,and on a personal note,you are wrong I did have to fight to stay at school,to be seen as useful and relevant ,Not only do I have the physical scars to prove it I also have the emotional scars,but someone like you would see those as me being weak,be that as it may.

3 quote, How were women suppose to make money if we were not allowed to work,and by the way they could easily have relied on the man around them to look after their wealth ,they didnt 

4quote, you are simply too young to have a relevant opinion

And as for your last statement perhaps its time to hit the books and educate yourselve about women,and where did you go to school in a cave? or more likely why werent you paying attention.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

Visual, I am not interested in what happened 100 years ago, or even 30 years ago.

I live in the present.

You should too.

The fact that cavemen supposedly dragged women around by their hair is irrelevant to both you and me now. The fact that men got to vote before women - completely useless trivia to anyone now a days.

For all you know I could be of African descent - and to think that white women have had it harder than slaves in the past is ridiculous.

You need to move on from the past that you did not even live in.  

You are by the nature of living in Australia far more advantaged than most people on this planet, far more advantaged than most men. To moan about what happened to women before you were born is ridiculous. Move on and grow up.


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Where did I say that?
> 
> I merely said that the greatest investors have been men. This is common knowledge, there is nothing to debate here - I know it pains you to admit it  but Warren Buffet is a male, simple as that.
> 
> ...



Hi realist
Yes I would have to agree on the average man/woman quote.
And they would be level for different reasons...yes?
Cheers


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist,exactly my wish for you,to grow up because you obviously have a lot of growing up to do.

History left unchecked is bound to repeat itself.

How else would I be able to enjoy all these advantages if someone hadnt fought for them?

In future when you make statements be big enough to accept criticism 

Your own freedoms and advantages are there because someone gave them to you .

Anyway Realist hows that kinder going for you,school next year


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> Anyway Realist hows that kinder going for you,school next year




 

Oh no, I need to go off for another cry now.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

Will you two just get a room!!!


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Hi realist
> Yes I would have to agree on the average man/woman quote.
> And they would be level for different reasons...yes?
> Cheers






> And they would be level for different reasons...yes?




No.

I can not see any great deal of difference between how men and women would buy and sell shares.

The difference in how people perform is the amount of time and effort spent on studying companies, financial reports, and trading/investing strategies. And how patient and committed they are. And how much they have to invest and how old they are.

To suggest the average man is too ego driven or the average women is too risk averse is generalising far too much, being too simplistic and very judgemental.

I very much doubt anyone could look at a portfolio and tell you if it was owned by a male or female.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Will you two just get a room!!!




Kennas what are you suggesting,history books,books  on female development,some kind of focus on the history of women.What?


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

While you were arguing about chicks and blokes, AMI went from about .01c to $10.00.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I very much doubt anyone could look at a portfolio and tell you if it was owned by a male or female.




No,Realist but E trade can!
I had my account way before my husband,he then opened one with my help and by the way I am the one who makes the decision for that as well,but guess what as soon as he opened his account the invitations for this and that kept coming in.So I informed E trade that knowing that sexual discrimination was illegal and therefore surely they werent engaging in that,do they perhaps file male customers under blue and female costumers inder pink.Golly they took exception to that,and informed me that I was getting the same information,b******t we share the same email,and I can tell you that this is simply not true.

Also to get the personal investor free offer twice I used my neighbours name,honestly they are still sending him invitation to seminars and god knows what else.By the way Paul used my address first so I dont feel too guilty.Me hardly anything.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> While you were arguing about chicks and blokes, AMI went from about .01c to $10.00.




You mean AUM,not interested ,my fear is that these mining stocks will go the same way as the tech bubble well for a time anyway.Everytime I try a bit of daytrading I get truly traded so seeing that they are so high I just wait it out.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> No,Realist but E trade can!
> I had my account way before my husband,he then opened one with my help and by the way I am the one who makes the decision for that as well,but guess what as soon as he opened his account the invitations for this and that kept coming in.So I informed E trade that knowing that sexual discrimination was illegal and therefore surely they werent engaging in that,do they perhaps file male customers under blue and female costumers inder pink.Golly they took exception to that,and informed me that I was getting the same information,b******t we share the same email,and I can tell you that this is simply not true.




 

Oh dear, oh dear. You didn't realise that new subscribers got the spam, regardless of their gender. You assumed because he was a male he got different treatment, I'm disapointed you are not smart enough to tell it was the date he registered not his gender. Shame shame. What an embarassment.

Do you spend your whole life worrying about men getting treated differently?

I feel sorry for your husband.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Oh dear, oh dear. You didn't realise that new subscribers got the spam, regardless of their gender. You assumed because he was a male he got different treatment, I'm disapointed you are not smart enough to tell it was the date he registered not his gender. Shame shame. What an embarassment.
> 
> Do you spend your whole life worrying about men getting treated differently?
> 
> I feel sorry for your husband.




DOHHHHHHH DOHHHHHHHHH now I know I`m in the school yard,
Realist I realised that he was getting preferential treatment because I had not recieved the same offers,to date he still gets the offers as compared to me,doh,
Also E trade expalined that maybe it was because my account wasnt set up the same as his,to receive their spam,but upon checking it was exactly the same,again in case you missed it for every 4 spam messages as you put it I get maybe one.

I wouldnt have to worry about discrimaination if people like you didnt exist.

Tell me how many times you have been patted on the head by a Comm.bank manager,I have and have 3 letters of apologies to prove it.

How many times have you been told to came back with your wife and then the manager will talk with you regarding information for a home loan.  honestly you are either 18 and still living with mummy and daddy or you have never worked in the real world with real people.



On further thought you are a teenager and know everything,please accept my apologisies for treating you like an adult.I`ll talk with you once you turn 22 and have forgotten everything,or started to forget anyway.
Realist you know how when people get old they forget that they were ever where you are, I`m not one of those and can recognice my own stupidity in your behaviour.So nothing personal,you just have a lot of growing up to do.good luck.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

Hi Vis,

I think you have to answer the question WHY did you miss out on the spam. 

I'm not saying it's right, and it's not just simply discrimination.

It's for a reason. What do you reckon?

kennas


----------



## ghotib (5 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Good mornin' visual
> Prompted by your comment about Buffett's father, does anyone think it is more environment[good/bad at stocks] I mean, does Buffett have any sisters who 'play' the markets?
> Cheers....have a nice day



Google is my friend 
Buffet is the middle of 3 children; the other two are both female and both appear to be substantial philanthropists. Doris established and funds the Sunshine Lady Foundation ( http://www.sunshineladyfdn.org/ ). Roberta is a major donor to North Western University with a particular interest in International Studies. 

Which says nothing about their personal investment capabilities, but at least suggests they haven't wasted much. 

Geez I've learnt a lot from other people's questions  

Ghoti


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Vis,
> 
> I think you have to answer the question WHY did you miss out on the spam.
> 
> ...




Kennas,please YOU tell me,I truly dont know.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

Vis, it probably starts with an analysis done by the marketing department of the companies not spamming you to determine on average who is going to buy their product. If you don't fit the bill, it's an indication that they don't think your socioeconomic/gender/age/race/footsize fits their bill. So, on average, statistically, you are not a person who would be interested in their product. In this case, the stock market. Case closed. Unless I've missed the thread of this discussion a little. From this point we now need to determine why women on average are not into the market. I go back to my hunters and gathers argument.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

Visual is the first person to ever complain about not getting spam, and then blame the fact she is not getting spam on sexism.

I think if it rained tomorrow she'd blame it on sexism.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

The rain God is male!


----------



## ghotib (5 July 2006)

You know Visual, I can think of many worse things than missing out on spam. 

I don't know how old you are, but I remember being refused a rental flat because I was a single woman and therefore intended to use it for "work". I remember a job interview where I was told in so many words that my employment history and qualifications didn't count because they didn't want a woman in the job. I remember the company secretary whose idea of a subtle compliment was to scrape himself along me. I remember at least 3 occasions where where my suggestions were ignored by all but one man, who accepted credit for them (to be scrupulously fair, the blokes might have ignored me too and had the same ideas themselves). I remember the car loan I couldn't get without a guarantor. I remember ... well a lot of bad things, some of them life threatening, that used to be. Sadly some of them seem to be returning, hopefully like Banquo's ghost as a sign that just reward is coming to the mad Macbeth currently in the Lodge, but that's another story.

Anyway, just wanted to say, in the nicest possible way, that IMO Realist is modelling his debating style on Bullmarket's, which means that any resemblance to a coherent argument is purely coincidental 

Ghoti

PS  Did you ever come across a book called "Games Mother Never Taught You"? Probably dated now, but for years it was my indispensible guide to the working world. My favourite part was how to give a logical presentation to a room full of men:  you make a series of unconnected points, but number each one. That was before Powerpoint of course:  these days it's even easier.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

I was refused a measley $10,000 loan approval years ago from the CBA because I wanted to consolidate my debts.

I missed out on a promotion, maybe because they wanted more females in senior positions in the company?

I've missed out on a job that a women eventually got - even though I was more qualified than her.  

I've missed out on renting apartments.

I pay more for car insurance than a female of my age with my perfect record.

These are all true, and I am a male.


Sexism??

Or am I moaning about things that happen to everyone all through their life whether they are male or female.

I've never got a loan or a job, an apartment, or a promotion because of my gender that is for sure.


----------



## rubles (5 July 2006)

Goodness me, did this get out of hand and off thread!!
I thought nelly's original post threw up an interesting debate; but it seems as though it has dilapidated into Realist throwing jaffas at the back of Visual's head in the cinema. 

Seriously though; imo men and women bring different things to the table - different strengths and different weaknesses but it is useless to pigeonhole everyone into a category. It just isn't realistic.

Realist, FYI This is my second time round in the market - the first time around I was KO'd  (not something I like to remember or am proud of...) because I did not listen to other people, broke all the rules and took huge risks (sound familiar - the things women don't do, according to you?). Essentially, my ego was in the way (I'm pretty stubborn and pigheaded) - but according to you, because I am a woman, that shouldn't have happened - I guess following on from your theory I shouldn't be here the second time around either.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

By the way Vis, I hope by my comments you don't think I'm on the crazy blonde headed guys team on this topic. I'm just approaching it from a social development perspective. Men have had more opportunities and therefore hold more positions of power, etc, because of the way our society has developed. I think each sex has some special talents developed to keep us alive. As I think I said before that is blurring, due to societal changes. I think you'll find more and more homosexuals in society soon too. Not because it's cool to come out, but because the planet is populated enough and we don't need any more babies. Ahhh, another thread some time...


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> I did not listen to other people, broke all the rules and took huge risks (sound familiar - the things women don't do, according to you?




You are the exception - well done, something to be proud of I think.    



> I guess following on from your theory I shouldn't be here the second time around either.




Hahahaaa

Well in such rampant bullmarket conditions even you can survive presently.

Give it a few more years.     



(yes I am kidding ladies - put your bras back on and stop burning them please)


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Ghotib,
Realist in his infinite wisdom labelled the correspondence that I was referring to as spam,not me.

The information  that kept drawing my  attention  was for seminars,IPOs,essentially information that I might have found interesting.

As for the rest of your post,yes of course I can identify with that ,hence my utmost contempt for people who behave like that.And another big reason why I recognise sexism at ten paces.And unless you point it out to those who think they are so smart that they can dress discrimination with a wig they will never know that you know and will continue on they merry way as though they are inventing the wheel.


Kennas,all that you said is not applicable in my case ,my husband would`ve only attracted their attention as a costumer to cultivate simply because of his gender and the size of his account,I hasten to add my account is much bigger.


----------



## rubles (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> You are the exception - well done, something to be proud of I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




right back at ya, baby!!


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> I recognise sexism at ten paces. .




Sounds like...

Shoot first.  Ask questions later.....


Ever walked down an alley and had someone coming the other way turn around and walk back cause they think you're going to attack them purely causae of your gender?

Ever had a parent come and take their kid away, who came up and harmlessly talked to you, cause they think you could be a kiddy fiddler ?

Ever been refused entry to a club or had to pay fees when people of the opposite gender walk in for free?

Ever been told by an insurance agency you must pay alot more than your girlfriend because you are the wrong gender?

Ever been told that your local fitness club is not for your gender?

Ever been to a golf course and told today is the day for the other gender sorry you can't play?

Sexism works both ways unfortunately.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

Vis, your husband is a costumer? In the apparel game? he he.

Yeah, my comments were probably all wrong then. Still, he's getting all that other stuff, that you seemed to want, for a reason?

Your bank account is bigger? I have all the money in my household. My girlfriend doesn't know what to do with it. During the bullmarket of the past few years she had thousands in the bank eaning 5%. I suppose if the market had have gone down she'd be the smart one....


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> By the way Vis, I hope by my comments you don't think I'm on the crazy blonde headed guys team on this topic. I'm just approaching it from a social development perspective. Men have had more opportunities and therefore hold more positions of power, etc, because of the way our society has developed. I think each sex has some special talents developed to keep us alive. As I think I said before that is blurring, due to societal changes. I think you'll find more and more homosexuals in society soon too. Not because it's cool to come out, but because the planet is populated enough and we don't need any more babies. Ahhh, another thread some time...




Kennas,this has been my point all along,man have more power today because of how we were kept out in the past.its not a coincidence that men hold more power today,or control more of the wealth they`ve had longer to establish the rules as it suits them ,longer to establigh their wealth ,after all there no better way than compounding! had women being allowed to establish themselves along the same lines ,imagine.


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

> had women being allowed to establish themselves along the same lines ,imagine.




You are generalising.

There are some American women that were gifted more money from men than some African countries have as a whole.

To suggest all men have held all women back is ridiculous. 

The big inequality these days is between races and countries.

There is no question white women are better off financially than black men.

To suggest you are more hard done by than an average Ethiopian male is insulting.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Vis, your husband is a costumer? In the apparel game? he he.
> 
> Yeah, my comments were probably all wrong then. Still, he's getting all that other stuff, that you seemed to want, for a reason?
> 
> Your bank account is bigger? I have all the money in my household. My girlfriend doesn't know what to do with it. During the bullmarket of the past few years she had thousands in the bank eaning 5%. I suppose if the market had have gone down she'd be the smart one....




HaHA ye well my usual retort is english is my second language : 

It wasnt so much that I wanted all the other stuff it was the reason why I wasnt getting it.  

You have all the money yet you live with your girlfriend,HMMMM
and why shouldnt you girlfriend do what she feels confortable doing.Its her money after all. 

I by the way control our money simply because I`m the one who enjoys that 
and my husband loves me


----------



## professor_frink (5 July 2006)

realist said:
			
		

> Ever walked down an alley and had someone coming the other way turn around and walk back cause they think you're going to attack them purely causae of your gender?
> 
> Ever had a parent come and take their kid away, who came up and harmlessly talked to you, cause they think you could be a kiddy fiddler ?
> 
> ...




What on Earth are you complaining about realist? It's great to be a man! It's a man's world!

37 Reasons It's Great To Be A Man

1. Your ass is never a factor in a job interview.

2. Your orgasms are real. Always.

3. Your last name stays put.

4. The garage is all yours.

5. Wedding plans take care of themselves.

6. You never feel compelled to stop a friend from getting laid.

7. Car mechanics tell you the truth.

8. You don't give a rat's ass if someone notices your new haircut.

9. Hot wax never comes near your pubic area.

10. Same work .. more pay.

11. Wrinkles-add character.

12. You don't have to leave the room to make emergency crotch adjustments.

13. Wedding Dress $2000; Tux rental $100.

14. If you retain water, it's in a canteen.

15. People never glance at your chest when you're talking to them.

16. New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.

17. One mood, ALL the damn time.

18. Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds.

19. A five-day vacation requires only 1 suitcase.

20. You can open all your own jars.

21. You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.

22. Your underwear is $10 for a three-pack.

23. If you are 34 and single, nobody notices.

24. You can quietly enjoy a car ride from the passenger's seat.

25. Three pairs of shoes are more than enough.

26. You can quietly watch a game with your buddy for hours without ever thinking "He must be mad at me."

27. No maxi-pads.

28. If another guy shows up at the party in the same outfit, you just might become lifelong friends.

29. You are not expected to know the names of more than five colors.

30. You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.

31. You are unable to see wrinkles in clothes.

32. The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.

33. Your belly usually hides your big hips.

34. One wallet and one pair of shoes, one color, all seasons.

35. You can "do" your nails with a pocketknife.

36. Christmas shopping can be accomplished for 25 relatives, on December 24th, in minutes.

37. The world is your urinal.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> You are generalising.
> 
> There are some American women that were gifted more money from men than some African countries have as a whole.
> 
> ...




Realist time for a hair cut.Me thinks that the oxygen isnt quite getting to your little brain.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> What on Earth are you complaining about realist? It's great to be a man! It's a man's world!
> 
> 37 Reasons It's Great To Be A Man
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Professor,love ya : (metaphorically),had me chuckling to the end.


----------



## professor_frink (5 July 2006)

> Thanks for that Professor,love ya  (metaphorically)had me chuckling to the end.




right back at ya visual


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

Not bad Prof Frink, but ....


100 Reasons Why It's Great to be a Woman





We can get laid anytime we want 

We never have to buy our own drinks at the bar 

We piss sitting down so its easier to pass out on the toilet when you're drunk 

We get out of speeding tickets by crying 

We get out of speeding tickets by showing a little cleavage or leg 

We can sleep our way to the top of the class 

We get to shop at Victoria's Secret 

We can marry rich and then not have to work 

We never have to pay when we go out on dates 

Men take us on all expense paid trips- all we have to do is sleep with them 

Men light our cigarettes for us 

Men hold the door open for us 

We pout better (those puppy dog eyes always work!) 

We're cuter 

We lie better 

We're better manipulators 

We always end up sleeping in the bed when we fight with our other halves- you guys get the couch 

We always have food in the fridge 

We don't worry about losing our hair 

We always get to choose the movie 

We dont have to mow the lawn 

We dont have to take out the garbage 

We dont have to paint the house or walls 

PMS- yet another excuse to bitch at men 

Cosmopolitan 

We can con our way out of anything - not just dig ourselves deeper into a hole 

Men unlock our side of the car first- a real bonus when its cold 

PMS is a legal defense for murder 

Men are like tiles, lay em right the first time ya can walk all over em forever 

We can masturbate more in a day than men 

2 words- multi orgasmic 

We dont have to constantly adjust our genitals 

Sweat is sexy on us 

We never run out of excuses 

You guys may get to think about sex 200 times a day, but we could be having it that often 

Doggie style - that way we get to watch the game too 

We get expensive jewelery as gifts that we NEVER have to give back 

We get candy, flowers and jewelery all the time cuz men **** up so often 

We can give "the look" that will make any man want to cower in the corner 

Women are cleaner 

Women have more than one erogenous zone (in case you guys didnt know) 

We're better arguers 

We dont always have to think with our genitals 

Massage!!!! 

We're better parents 

We never have to sit home alone on a weekend night 

There's never a shortage of ready, willing and able men 

We're flexible 

When women get pissed we dont destroy property or hurt people - we just take it out on the world in general because we can 

Menopause- thank god we're not capable of having children after we're 50 

Menstruation- just another excuse to use so we can say "no" to sex 

Men in uniform 

There is no penis envy 

We can just roll over and go to sleep after we masturbate because there's no messy clean-up 

It generally takes us less to get drunk 

We have a higher tolerance to pain 

We often get to cut in line 

Most women actually look good in short shorts- men DONT 

Better tips 

Women who dont wear underwear are considered sexy and wild, when men do it, its rather disgusting 

We have mastered civilized eating - we don't embarass our friends or make loud bodily noises in public 

Women can go a day without showering or shaving and not look or smell disgusting - thank god for long pants and perfume! 

We can connive men into doing our homework, writing our papers or carrying our books anytime we want 

We dont have excessive amounts of body hair 

We dont spend 45 minutes on the toilet 

Men will pay us for sex 

Smoking the seeds in marijuana doesnt make us sterile 

We can throw a punch at a man and not get hit in return 

Men may fantasize about having sex with more than one woman at a time, but we can have sex with an entire football team at once if we want 

Men walk on the side of the sidewalk closest to the road so that if a car hits us, he gets hurt not us 

Women sweat less 

Women smell better 

When women make their boyfriends mad, we don't have to waste money on flowers or cards - a blowjob and sex fixes all 

Men are more often serial killers, thieves, rapists and cheats 

Women dont get the humor in the three stooges 

Women have three accessible holes 

We don't get embarassed when buying tampons 

We're better gossips 

We have better fashion sense 

We're better shoppers 

We dont have to make fools out of ourselves to impress a man 

Our friends dont pick on us if we arent sleeping with anyone 

Men don't know what our 'girl talk' is all about (and I'm not gonna tell you) 

We're all sittin on a gold mine- we know it and use it to our extreme advantage 

We dont have to drive when on a date 

An ugly woman can use makeup and get a new hairdo to become presentable - ugly men are just ****ed 

Women can use the old "that mark on my neck is from a curling iron burn" line 

Women know how fake it 

Women look better naked 

We know that rhythm doesnt only pertain to dancing 

When women are short, we're petite, when men are short, they're just short 

Women do less time for violent crime 

Women dont have to worry about not being able to get it up 

An oblong vegetable is all we need for a good time any night 

Women's conversations generally consist of more than just "uh huh, yep, ok, then bye" 

Women don't need an excuse to be in a bad mood 

Women never have to see combat 

The remote control is not an extension of ourselves 

Women are sexier 

We can get laid ANYTIME, ANYWHERE, ANY WAY we want it!


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2006)

Haha Funny one Professor!



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> 9. Hot wax never comes near your pubic area.




But alas, the world seems to be changing, as one thread on this forum attests to.


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Not bad Prof Frink, but ....
> 
> 
> 100 Reasons Why It's Great to be a Woman
> ...




So at the end of the day,you think of women as prostitutes and you think women are spongers and liars,great !Realist keep it up.Like I said time for that hair cut


----------



## professor_frink (5 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> But alas, the world seems to be changing, as one thread on this forum attests to.




I choose not to comment on men doing that to themselves  

An interesting list you've found there realist!


			
				realist said:
			
		

> Most women actually look good in short shorts- men DONT




nor should they try  



			
				realist said:
			
		

> An ugly woman can use makeup and get a new hairdo to become presentable - ugly men are just ****ed




that's what money is for! nobody cares that your ugly when you have a ferrari.



			
				realist said:
			
		

> We piss sitting down so its easier to pass out on the toilet when you're drunk




A topic worthy of debating extensively- is this better than having the ability to wizz on anything without even pulling down your pants?


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Not bad Prof Frink, but ....
> 
> 
> 100 Reasons Why It's Great to be a Woman
> ...



Take this anyway you want too...[I can't even think of your moniker]
ADAM....Father why did you make Eve so curvy and soft?
GOD......So you would love her
ADAM.....Why did you make her so beautiful?
GOD......So you would love her.
ADAM........Why did you make her so dumb?
GOD......Why son.....so she would love you of course.
Some of those you quoted were down rite offensive....you must still have a bathroom cupboard full of 3yr old condoms [brought in bulk] and tubes of clearasil next to the wet-stuff.


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Hi ya all...sorry........ I haven't tried taking specific quotes instead of the whole thing......maybe if I had I wouldn't have to be subjected to that c##p over and ........every time I try to read the last page/s


----------



## Realist (5 July 2006)

Visual said:
			
		

> So at the end of the day,you think of women as prostitutes and you think women are spongers and liars,great !Realist keep it up.Like I said time for that hair cut




Yes Visual, I wrote that all myself, and yes that is my real hair, oh and yes all men are sexist pigs.


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2006)

Visual,

Been trying to send you a PM but your inbox is full.

Cheers


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

Hello to all..... Visual...I appreciate you have strong emotions on the matter of equality between the sexes[though you got off track]... and Realist I do get the point you are trying to make[though you got off track].....BUT, come on.........I started this thread for an adult debate and I know we are all capable of having one regardless of our emotional states[I'm an un-skewered shish-ke-bab most of the time]  ....come on you both have a point to make and I know you can put it across without the character assasinations.[please don't take offense]


----------



## visual (5 July 2006)

sorry Nelly


----------



## nelly (5 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> sorry Nelly



Hey Visual...but no need really.....I appreciate your passion and your comments and no doubt I'll continue to do so...
Cheers.....GO THE MAROONS...sorry for shouting


----------



## sails (7 July 2006)

Well Visual, I have to agree with you that women do tend to be overlooked -  here is a quote from a post today from RichKid to DTM in the Optionetics thread ...



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey DTM!
> 
> ... I find that worked examples are the best way to learn, Wayne's threads have been one of the best (thanks Wayne!), we've also got Magdoran willing to help people out so maybe more people will migrate from those crooks promising everything. ...



The female doesn't even get a mention...      ROFL        

sorry RichKid - but I couldn't resist pointing this one out


----------



## visual (7 July 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Well Visual, I have to agree with you that women do tend to be overlooked -  here is a quote from a post today from RichKid to DTM in the Optionetics thread ...
> 
> 
> The female doesn't even get a mention...      ROFL
> ...




Seeing that you lack the mental ability to grasp the subject,perhaps then you should be smart enough to stay out,couldnt help pointing that out.


----------



## sails (7 July 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Seeing that you lack the mental ability to grasp the subject,perhaps then you should be smart enough to stay out,couldnt help pointing that out.


----------



## ghotib (7 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Cheers.....GO THE MAROONS...sorry for shouting



Now wait just one minute there!!! War between the sexes is one thing, but now you're getting into RELIGION!!!

Ghoti


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

Didn't Melbourne win that game the other night?


----------



## ghotib (7 July 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> Hi to all...........just a thought..........as I think we male/female have different emotional responses whether this would affect the way we 'played' the market. I know it is analysis/techs etc but emotion does play a big part.



I think this is one of the great untestables Nelly. I've read various assertions about male and female investment and trading styles in books and articles, but they mostly look like generalisations intended to encourage or scorn. 

I suppose it might matter if you're following advice from someone who's warning you against something you don't do anyway (e.g. a woman who's at greater risk from overcaution than overconfidence) or vice versa. But then, all advice needs to be tested against your own numbers anyway. And what do you do if you decide the other sex does better on the market - changing seems a bit radical eh???

Ghoti


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Well Visual, I have to agree with you that women do tend to be overlooked -  here is a quote from a post today from RichKid to DTM in the Optionetics thread ...
> 
> 
> The female doesn't even get a mention...      ROFL     sorry RichKid - but I couldn't resist pointing this one out




Hi Margaret,

I'm sure Rich didn't mean to sleight. But Mag and me tend to be verbose, in your face, type posters, so I guess we immediately spring to mind.

I for one, and I'm 100% certain everybody else, do value your input greatly... please keep it up! 

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2006)

The best daytrader I ever heard of was a young woman who worked on Wall Street. She was netting $150,000 (yes you read that right) per month for herself during the tech boom.

Have lost track of where she is now, I will try and find out...if I can remember her name  

Cheers


----------



## rub92me (7 July 2006)

Very amusing thread, this. Seems to me that men and women are at least equal in their ability to misquote each other and to resort to personal attack when in a corner. What that means for stockmarket behaviour is anyone's guess though. My dart throwing monkey is female; she hasn't picked many 'safe' stocks so far. Still ahead though...


----------



## Realist (7 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The best daytrader I ever heard of was a young woman who worked on Wall Street. She was netting $150,000 (yes you read that right) per month for herself during the tech boom.
> 
> Have lost track of where she is now, I will try and find out...if I can remember her name
> 
> Cheers





I Found her!


This is her Wayne, 

Things turned a bit nasty after the tech crash though...




Yeah yeah I know, don't let the door slam me on the way out...


----------



## mit (7 July 2006)

Just skimmed this thread. Has anybody mentioned Linda Raschke? She is one of my heros. About the only Market Master who was a private trader rather than running a trust.

Bedford in one of her books  talks about males and female traders. She mentions the study linked to earlier where females on average did well because they traded less. I think that I can believe that. If you study Guppy and Elder they actually don't seem to trade much and achieve amazing results. I think it is waiting for the excellent opportunity rather than a good opportunity. And when I retire next year to trade full time I'll start a small account and give these guys another look.

She notes the usual that men (on average) pull the trigger too quickly and get emotionally attached to a trade and not take losses, which I can dig.

However, females (on average) aren't perfect either. They have a problem of pulling the trigger, they want everything to be perfect first. Which I think would describe my wife to a T.

MIT


----------



## mit (7 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The best daytrader I ever heard of was a young woman who worked on Wall Street. She was netting $150,000 (yes you read that right) per month for herself during the tech boom.
> 
> Have lost track of where she is now, I will try and find out...if I can remember her name
> 
> Cheers




Raschke (sp?)


----------



## nelly (7 July 2006)

Hello..out there
quote
_She notes the usual that men (on average) pull the trigger too quickly and get emotionally attached to a trade and not take losses, which I can dig._ That would be me, gettin emotionally attached.[or is it loyalty?]
quote
_However, females (on average) aren't perfect either. They have a problem of pulling the trigger, they want everything to be perfect first. Which I think would describe my wife to a T._
And that would be me, wanting everything perfect!
Maybe I'm a hermaphrodite.....  
Cheers


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

Women are crap at pulling the trigger. After many years in the Army I know that they do not have the confidence!


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

And before you reply. Why?


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2006)

mit said:
			
		

> Raschke (sp?)




No, but Rascke is a cool lady too.

This girl was quite young... and i just can't remember her name


----------



## nelly (7 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Women are crap at pulling the trigger. After many years in the Army I know that they do not have the confidence!



Hi Kennas
Are you referring to active service?
Cheers


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

Hi Nelly!

Just general. Girls on the range aren't very good at shooting. But, that's because you've never had to........another story.

I'm off to the Black Cat now, to be naughty. 

All the best for the weekend!


----------



## lesm (7 July 2006)

Larry Williams daughter, Michelle, won the World Cup Championship of Futures Trading  in 1997, with a gain of 1,000%.

If ladies cannot pull the trigger, then she must be an exception.


----------



## visual (8 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Nelly!
> 
> Just general. Girls on the range aren't very good at shooting. But, that's because you've never had to........another story.
> 
> ...




Hi Kennas,ask the woman who after 15 years of abuse used her husband for practice shooting,and she didnt miss either. : 

The other thing you should do is go through a few history books and you will find  plenty of women willing and able to engage in a bit of killing. All very ethical of course.

Dont forget women are not encouraged to shoot as in active duty because it makes politicians nervous. I`m sure that with a bit of encouragement women could shoot as good as any man.


----------



## wayneL (8 July 2006)

Some interesting websites on women warriors:

http://www.google.com.au/search?cli...=en&q=women+warriors&meta=&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## visual (8 July 2006)

Wayne.

some great sites ,Thanks


----------



## nelly (8 July 2006)

Thanks Wayne

quote _Laws forbidding women to fight: 
These provide evidence that women were definitely fighting immediately before each law was passed, and probably in reasonably large numbers, otherwise there'd be no need for the law. Also, the fact that a law exists doesn't mean that it is universally obeyed, or that those disobeying it would be social outcasts. (consider: traffic laws such as speed limits and parking restrictions, dog licencing in the UK, pirate videos and computer software, and so on) 

Emperor Alexander Severus issued an edict prohibiting women combatants in the arena in 200 AD 
Women were barred from military participation in a law passed at the synod of Druim Ceat in 590 A.D. The law proved to be unenforceable when the women warriors refused to lay down their arms. 
Papal Bull of 1189 prohibited women from joining the Third Crusade
In 1644 King Charles issued a proclamation banning women who were with the armies during the English Civil War from wearing men's clothing.
In 1795 the French revolutionary government ordered Frenchwomen to return to their homes and prohibited them from attending political meetings, or gathering in groups of more than five. 
Women were ordered out of the front lines of the Israeli Army by David Ben Gurion in 1950 (the last one left in the mid 1960s)_

..................hmm.....many reasons why women would be prohibited to participate in the same field...one would be....we should keep the home fires burning and pop out the babies?  
cheers


----------



## nelly (8 July 2006)

I'm not a bad shot......haven't shot anyone yet though.  
I'd be the up close and personal type...... :samurai:


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2006)

In 15 years in the Army I might have known one girl to be a good natural shot. And she was a lesbian.  :


----------



## nelly (8 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> In 15 years in the Army I might have known one girl to be a good natural shot. And she was a lesbian.  :



Hey Kennas
Yes I'm going to  :bite: 
Thats funny....I know lots of lesbians and none of them are good at anything.......well..anything that *I'm* interested in...  I'd be interested to know what people thought about the notion that if you were homosexual whether that means you had aptitude usual to the opposite gender.....
Anyway I don't really see the connection in this case Kennas.......are you inferring all woman who are good at historically male orientated 'activities' must be lesbians, if so the ones that are mediocre at best.......have the green light huh!
Did you manage the 'unconcious' part last night. :alcohol:


----------



## nelly (8 July 2006)

My turn...off I go to see the Blacks thrash that other team : .......I may or may not be unconcious when I get back to this board.....later  
Have a glorious day


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2006)

I woke up next to a half eaten kebab this morning.   

My girlfriend was away on a 'girls night out'. 

Girls have certain genetic make up to make them good at what they were designed to do in order that the human species survive. One of those things was not the natural ability to shoot a gun. Some girls will have more of the hormonal and genetic make up to do things that males were designed to do, like run fast and lift heavy things. In the middle there is a blurring of abilities, and eventually, due to evolution and technicalogical development of the planet, we will have very similar capabilities. The human species is destined to become more and more androgenic. Or is that androgenous. The point is, that guys will soon be just as bad a shots as females because we no longer have to do it. We just sit in front of the computer screen and TV and melt our brains and bodies away. My prediction of the future human - think ET.


----------



## visual (8 July 2006)

Kennas,honestly talk about generalisation,
all that you said can be sheated back to conditioning!
Visit the site Wayne put up before,its actually pretty good,theres one page in there, where all these statues of heroic women are represented very enlightening.

And by the way how do you know what girls where designed to do.
Lets say for example that I say,men are supposed to be protecters and all that,please explain,domestic violence in that context.


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2006)

Vis, not just conditioning but nature. Do you think it's 100% conditioning? 

Yes, there have been some incredible women in the history of _man_kind. he, he. 

But, I'm sure they were all displaying _general _ male traits to be great! 

I'm sure Joan of Arc had more testosterone flowing through her body than the average chick. 

Hormones maketh the nature of the creature.


----------



## visual (8 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Vis, not just conditioning but nature. Do you think it's 100% conditioning?
> 
> Yes, there have been some incredible women in the history of _man_kind. he, he.
> 
> ...




To your first question I say yes,

Now to your other assertions,women who are good shots are lesbians,
Great women leaders have lots  of testosterone,
And if women display great leadership skills they are showing male traits.

Now presumably what you are certain of is that males are great at protecting and women make great nurtureres,but you didnt answer my question where do the wife bashers fit in.


----------



## nelly (8 July 2006)

Hey y'all
Kennas to your supposition that females are not genetically disposed to fire a gun...come on.... quote....One of those things was not the natural ability to shoot a gun.
Are you seriously telling me males are!!!!
Correct me if I'm wrong but talking 'genetically' aren't you supposed to be disposed to clubbing,wrestling and grunting..... o.k...o.k. and running fast. : 
I have to agree with Visual on this........on OTHER things genetics yes but NOT genetics in THIS case.
In the case of taking a life.....that's a whole othe kettle.
Cheers....  
No half eaten Kebab here....yet. :drink:  
Wallabies...lost...sorry


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2006)

I think it's fair to say that there are certain qualities than both men and women have which have developed over time and are quite distinct. Women are better multitaskers while men have better spatial abilities for eg. One of those spatial abilities is hand eye coordination, which is required for hunting, and now more for recreational activities and sport. Women will become better shots over time, but atm, they naturally aren't as good as men because of both nature and nurture.


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say that there are certain qualities than both men and women have which have developed over time and are quite distinct. Women are better multitaskers while men have better spatial abilities for eg. One of those spatial abilities is hand eye coordination, which is required for hunting, and now more for recreational activities and sport. Women will become better shots over time, but atm, they naturally aren't as good as men because of both nature and nurture.




Alan Pease wrote an interesting book on the subject. There are differences of course.

Men have poor peripheral vision unless something is moving, but have great concept of distance depth etc (spatial ability as kennas says) Thats why we are great hunters, but can't find the jar of mustard that's right on front of our nose.

Women have great peripheral vision and not so great spatial ability. That's why they know we're checking them out even though they're looking the other way   

... and why they can't read maps  

I'm outa here


----------



## nelly (9 July 2006)

Thanks Wayne, I was going to bring the domestic blindness up. Question answered.
The map reading, women tend to go by land marks [in my case as they go by] while men always seem to know which direction north/south is. Maybe because back at the cave, women generally didn't need this skill as we stayed close to home. 
Sounds logical......  
Thanks Kennas....your comment sounded logical too.  
cheers


----------

